# Swga



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

2,5,6,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,24,25,27,29,30

19 total


----------



## CHRISC79 (Jul 31, 2014)

anyone have an update on the derby ?


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Callbacks to the open: 21 dogs 
1,2,5,6.19,23,28,31,33,39,40,41,43,44,45,50,54,62,64,67,68


----------



## Razor Labs (Jan 9, 2011)

anyone have an update on the derby ?


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

FoxHollowKennels said:


> Callbacks to the open: 21 dogs
> 1,2,5,6.19,23,28,31,33,39,40,41,43,44,45,50,54,62,64,67,68


Thanks for the update, I see Quest's dog made the cut


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Partial Derby Results as told to me:

1st #22 Flex - Owner - Johnny Armstrong - Handler - Jason Baker

2nd #29 Liz - Owner - Robert Draper - Handler - Jason Baker

3rd #25 Benson - Owner/Handler Jason Ross (Congratulations Jason!)

4th #18 Gibbs - Owner Susan Exo - Handler Glen Curtis

RJ #17 Chrome - Owner Rita and Frank Jones - Handler - Jason Baker

Jams - Only one I know and there were more - #6 Doc - Owner Tom O'Brien - Handler - Jason Baker

Congratulation To All! That gives Flex 59 points I believe! Wow!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,5,6,19,23,31,33,39,44,45,50,54,62,64,67,68

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,6,19,23,31,50,64,67,68

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open result

1st-#67 Juice O/H Mark Medford
2nd-#64 Jäger H/Wayne Curtis O/Steve Barber
3rd-#31 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
4th-#68 Jazz O/H Wayne Moore
RJ - #50 Levi H/ Wayne Curtis O/ Susan & Warren Exo

Jams- 2,6,19,23
Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land blind

1,2,4,13,23,26,27,28,30,31,34,38,40,41,43,47,50,51,53

19 total


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Mark & Juice on Open win and qualifying for National & National Amateur.


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you, Breck....Juice always takes our breath away when he runs! Wow! He followed up with another Open win this weekend at Tallokas with Dave Smith. Mark judged at Tar Heel.....
We feel so blessed to have Juice box (and Pink) in our lives. Those Keila girls and boys sure are special! 
Take care, Suzanne


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Brenda! ...Whopper and Ken!


----------

